
5 Awesome Productivity Apps for Android Phones - MarlonPro
http://www.productivitybits.com/5-awesome-productivity-apps-for-android-phones
======
rhizome
The fact that none of the apps are linked gets my spidey sense tingling. 3 of
the 5 are google apps, btw.

